# American bulldog x shih tzu



## MR CLARKE

American bulldog x shih tzu 6 months old


----------



## labradrk

Strangest cross I've heard of in a long time......why did the breeder decide to cross the two? I'm sure your dog is lovely though, he/she looks like a character. I used to work with someone who owned a Bullshih (Bulldog x Shih Tzu....yes....really....no comment) and yours looks much like that.


----------



## MR CLARKE

Hi pal, yeah the breeders breed both of these breeds and didn't know that the shih tzu male had been with the American bulldog bitch until it was late! They was gutted becase they lost money and both dogs were k.c reg! we call her Mildred, this is her at 14 weeks.


----------



## Rafa

She's a cute pup.

Her Mother cannot be K. C. Registered, as the Breed isn't recognised.


----------



## MR CLARKE

Sweety said:


> She's a cute pup.
> 
> Her Mother cannot be K. C. Registered, as the Breed isn't recognised.


Sorry I was wrong just looked at the original advert on pets4homes and it says the mother is N.K.C don't know what that means.


----------



## MR CLARKE

MR CLARKE said:


> Sorry I was wrong just looked at the original advert on pets4homes and it says the mother is N.K.C don't know what that means.


----------



## Mirandashell

Not Kennel Club?


----------



## Zoealisabeth

Is it dangerous if the mom is the shih-tzu.. someone said it will kill her.. because of the size of bulldog puppies


----------



## simplysardonic

Zoealisabeth said:


> Is it dangerous if the mom is the shih-tzu.. someone said it will kill her.. because of the size of bulldog puppies


It certainly will put her at substantial risk of whelping complications- no one should intentionally be breeding 2 dogs of such vastly different shapes & sizes, it's unnecesary, unethical & potentially life threatening.


----------



## Rafa

Zoealisabeth said:


> Is it dangerous if the mom is the shih-tzu.. someone said it will kill her.. because of the size of bulldog puppies


It certainly is risky.

The odds are a Shih Tzu bitch, having been mated to a Bulldog, would need a C Section.

In my opinion, only a very irresponsible person would carry out such a mating.

Madness.


----------

